# Folding ruler



## Plumbbum0203

Found these In a antique mall. Where they belong!


----------



## Flyout95

Unless you know how to use them the right way, then you should always have one.


----------



## Plumbbum0203

I know just a joke. Some of these guys love them. I seem to break them or try to make weird shapes out of them.


----------



## rjbphd

Plumbbum0203 said:


> Found these In a antique mall. Where they belong!


Hope u get the top one for me! They are hard to find!!


----------



## rjbphd

Flyout95 said:


> Unless you know how to use them the right way, then you should always have one.


Hey Flyout... when we meet at AHR show in Chicago.. how do we know to meet? With folding ruler in shirt pocket or pant pocket??


----------



## Flyout95

rjbphd said:


> Hey Flyout... when we meet at AHR show in Chicago.. how do we know to meet? With folding ruler in shirt pocket or pant pocket??



Right rear pocket. 

Then I know you'll be peeking at butts.


----------



## Tommy plumber

I used to have a folding ruler that I inherited from grandpa. On the first section, it had a brass ruler that pulled out from the top of the wood section. I think the brass ruler was for short measurements because it was only about 6" or 7" if memory serves me correctly.

I don't know where it went. I was brought up on tape measures.


----------



## dhal22

rjbphd said:


> Hope u get the top one for me! They are hard to find!!


I have the top one but don't use it.


----------



## rjbphd

Flyout95 said:


> Right rear pocket.
> 
> Then I know you'll be peeking at butts.


Hey...


----------



## rjbphd

dhal22 said:


> I have the top one but don't use it.


Send it to meeeeeeee.....


----------



## rjbphd

Tommy plumber said:


> I used to have a folding ruler that I inherited from grandpa. On the first section, it had a brass ruler that pulled out from the top of the wood section. I think the brass ruler was for short measurements because it was only about 6" or 7" if memory serves me correctly.
> 
> I don't know where it went. I was brought up on tape measures.


Nooo.. its was for measuring something inside.. like inside of cabinet... fold it out and whatever left.. pull out the brass part to get ur inside dimensition(sp)..


----------



## Leafzfan

Those rulers would take a lot longer to get work done.... Just curious, how do you hold it at the end of the pipe to get a measurement? What's the length they can extend to?


----------



## Burner tech

Tommy plumber said:


> I used to have a folding ruler that I inherited from grandpa. On the first section, it had a brass ruler that pulled out from the top of the wood section. I think the brass ruler was for short measurements because it was only about 6" or 7" if memory serves me correctly.
> 
> I don't know where it went. I was brought up on tape measures.



I have one of those ones. I use it to measure take up. You can still buy them that way.


----------



## Flyout95

Leafzfan said:


> Those rulers would take a lot longer to get work done.... Just curious, how do you hold it at the end of the pipe to get a measurement? What's the length they can extend to?




You're not using it to measure 10 footers. You're using it to measure short pieces.. Maybe I'll take some pics of how I use mine.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

I am only 35 but have used one a few times. The man who got me into plumbing used one a lot. They are handy for small measurements but I primarily use a measuring tape.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

rjbphd said:


> Hope u get the top one for me! They are hard to find!!


Go to Amazon if you want one, RJ. They're easy to find with the internet. Here's a pic of one I quickly found on a search:


----------



## gear junkie

I see them sold at box stores all the time. I'd buy one if anyone could actually explain how to use one.


----------



## rjbphd

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Go to Amazon if you want one, RJ. They're easy to find with the internet. Here's a pic of one I quickly found on a search:


I know ... but I want the one with the brass ruler AND the brass fold out hook.... those are the one are hard to find..


----------



## Leafzfan

So let's say you want to cut a piece of pipe 16" how do you square up the tape at the end of the pipe to get an accurate measurement? I think I could use a stick better that one of those rulers. At least the stick I wouldn't have to fold back up, I'd just throw it away


----------



## rjbphd

Leafzfan said:


> So let's say you want to cut a piece of pipe 16" how do you square up the tape at the end of the pipe to get an accurate measurement? I think I could use a stick better that one of those rulers. At least the stick I wouldn't have to fold back up, I'd just throw it away


How would u put the stick in ur pocket??


----------



## Leafzfan

rjbphd said:


> How would u put the stick in ur pocket??



Same way you'd put a folding ruler in your pocket


----------



## Leafzfan

Do you guys actually use these "folding rulers" or do you just like the way you look having one in your back pocket, trying the Dennis the Menace and his sling shot in his back pocket bad boy look? 
I've asked the same question a few times and no one seems to answer so I'm wondering if you actually use them


----------



## Flyout95

Leafzfan said:


> Do you guys actually use these "folding rulers" or do you just like the way you look having one in your back pocket, trying the Dennis the Menace and his sling shot in his back pocket bad boy look?
> I've asked the same question a few times and no one seems to answer so I'm wondering if you actually use them


I keep saying this... there are uses. 

I don't use it all the time, but I carry it in my bag and on my cart.


----------



## rjbphd

Leafzfan said:


> Do you guys actually use these "folding rulers" or do you just like the way you look having one in your back pocket, trying the Dennis the Menace and his sling shot in his back pocket bad boy look?
> I've asked the same question a few times and no one seems to answer so I'm wondering if you actually use them


I use them daily.. have three in my truck..


----------



## Leafzfan

rjbphd said:


> I use them daily.. have three in my truck..



Ok so my brother from another mother... Answer me this, how do you keep the end of the ruler flush with the pipe to take a measurement at lets say 16"?


----------



## rjbphd

Leafzfan said:


> Ok so my brother from another mother... Answer me this, how do you keep the end of the ruler flush with the pipe to take a measurement at lets say 16"?


Don't ya have two hands??


----------



## Leafzfan

Are you serious? That would take tooooooo fricken long! No wonder I've never seen one or seen anyone use one. Very impractical and useless unless you're trying to purposely milk time


----------



## Flyout95

Leafzfan said:


> Are you serious? That would take tooooooo fricken long! No wonder I've never seen one or seen anyone use one. Very impractical and useless unless you're trying to purposely milk time




When you're on the ground, and want to measure something over head, what do you do?


----------



## Leafzfan

I use my measuring tape


----------



## Flyout95

Leafzfan said:


> I use my measuring tape




And when it goes limp?


----------



## Leafzfan

I really can't see any value it has, it's something they may have used when there wasn't anything better out there. If any of my guys used one of those folding rulers I'd send them home because I know their production would equal the pace of a snail


----------



## Leafzfan

For it to go limp it would have to be around 12' up, how long it a ruler?


----------



## rjbphd

Leafzfan said:


> I really can't see any value it has, it's something they may have used when there wasn't anything better out there. If any of my guys used one of those folding rulers I'd send them home because I know their production would equal the pace of a snail


How would you know?? Esp coming from you never used or learned to use one??? Ya still a newby here ...


----------



## Flyout95

Leafzfan said:


> I really can't see any value it has, it's something they may have used when there wasn't anything better out there. If any of my guys used one of those folding rulers I'd send them home because I know their production would equal the pace of a snail




You're missing the point. There are uses. 

You are failing to take into account that not every job requires speed. I work with 12" cast, 20,000 dollar trench drains... we don't worry about speed.

I use a stick rule at certain times. Not all the time, but at times.


----------



## Leafzfan

Well, you're not being practical. The measuring tape does what a folding ruler would do for you, I just don't see what the hard on is with an impractical tool such as this. What do you do with your two hands if you have to measure 4' away


----------



## Flyout95

I'm willing to bet it is extremely practical when I use the stick rule the times I use it...

You're entitled to your opinion, but please, don't speak for me. 

It's a logical tool in certain applications.


----------



## KoleckeINC

My helper can't subtract in his heads, so it's good to line up two folding tape measures facing opposite directions and read the difference.


----------



## Leafzfan

Oh I don't speak for you or anyone else, we are having a brotherly debate, I am merely expressing my misunderstanding of why anyone would need or want such a prehistoric tool


----------



## Leafzfan

KoleckeINC said:


> My helper can't subtract in his heads, so it's good to line up two folding tape measures facing opposite directions and read the difference.



Ok now you're just trying to be funny


----------



## plbgbiz

Leafzfan said:


> Well, you're not being practical. The measuring tape does what a folding ruler would do for you, I just don't see what the hard on is with an impractical tool such as this. What do you do with your two hands if you have to measure 4' away


Does a tape accurately calculate a 45deg offset for you on CI pipe, when getting it close and shaving it off or bending to fit is not an option?


----------



## Flyout95

KoleckeINC said:


> My helper can't subtract in his heads, so it's good to line up two folding tape measures facing opposite directions and read the difference.


Do that all the time.


----------



## 504Plumber

What is the use in a 25' or 30' tape when you're roughing in a shower valve or a lav or toilet? Odds are, you're not getting 20' of copper through a wall. Most likely going to be 3-4' sections at best, am I wrong? I have 3 rulers on my truck and the two best are in my bag. For a quick measurement I can whip it out pretty fast. 

Drilling holes I find it's easier to use a ruler to get holes in correct spots, no need to keep locking or holding the tape out (I know they make self locking tapes, but they're aggravating.)

Rulers have their place and so do tapes, no need to "fire" someone because they prefer one method for some tasks.


----------



## rjbphd

504Plumber said:


> What is the use in a 25' or 30' tape when you're roughing in a shower valve or a lav or toilet? Odds are, you're not getting 20' of copper through a wall. Most likely going to be 3-4' sections at best, am I wrong? I have 3 rulers on my truck and the two best are in my bag. For a quick measurement I can whip it out pretty fast.
> 
> Drilling holes I find it's easier to use a ruler to get holes in correct spots, no need to keep locking or holding the tape out (I know they make self locking tapes, but they're aggravating.)
> 
> Rulers have their place and so do tapes, no need to "fire" someone because they prefer one method for some tasks.


Spoken like a true expereniced plumber!


----------



## Leafzfan

I don't understand what you mean by "What is the use in a 25' or 30' tape when you're roughing in a shower valve or a lav or toilet? Odds are, you're not getting 20' of copper through a wall. Most likely going to be 3-4' sections at best, am I wrong?" My measuring tape starts at 1/16th of an inch and goes to 25'. My whole point is one has become obsolete and why people make a fuss over such a useless tool (if it's considered a tool)


----------



## Leafzfan

I'd like to see someone use a folding ruler and cut, rough and water pipe an 11 fixture house in a day. Guaranteed that thing would be what slows you down


----------



## rjbphd

Leafzfan said:


> I don't understand what you mean by "What is the use in a 25' or 30' tape when you're roughing in a shower valve or a lav or toilet? Odds are, you're not getting 20' of copper through a wall. Most likely going to be 3-4' sections at best, am I wrong?" My measuring tape starts at 1/16th of an inch and goes to 25'. My whole point is one has become obsolete and why people make a fuss over such a useless tool (if it's considered a tool)


What would he know esp if he's a pex plumber...


----------



## Leafzfan

If "he" is me I'm a do it all plumber, I do every aspect of the trade.


----------



## Flyout95

rjbphd said:


> What would he know esp if he's a pex plumber...


Bustin' bungalows is hard work. Specially when it's a spec home and you cut all your pieces before you go in the house.


----------



## rjbphd

Leafzfan said:


> If "he" is me I'm a do it all plumber, I do every aspect of the trade.


Hydronic heating??


----------



## Flyout95

Packed a lead joint?


----------



## Leafzfan

Of course, one of the first things I learned my brother


----------



## Flyout95

Installed plumbing in a prison chase?


----------



## Flyout95

Trimble layout?


----------



## Leafzfan

Is this where we all show each other how big are dicks are?


----------



## Flyout95

No, this is where we show you, that no matter what you know, you NEVER know it all.


----------



## rjbphd

Leafzfan said:


> Is this where we all show each other how big are dicks are?


Now u r b eing a d8ckhead


----------



## Leafzfan

Now you're texting like a 13 year old girl


----------



## Leafzfan

I never said I know it "all" I merely questioned a tool you people praise


----------



## Leafzfan

I merely stated in response to numb nuts insinuating all I do is pex is that I do all aspects of the trade


----------



## Flyout95

And we challenged that statement.... cause no one does every aspect of a trade that is always changing.


----------



## Leafzfan

When I say every aspect it means worked with all materials, high rise, commercial and residential. I'm not trying to show off, but merely giving insight to my credentials


----------



## Leafzfan

And how the f*ck do we get off folding rulers? I digress


----------



## Flyout95

Deleted.


----------



## Flyout95

Leafzfan said:


> When I say every aspect it means worked with all materials, high rise, commercial and residential. I'm not trying to show off, but merely giving insight to my credentials


You've worked with every plumbing material? glass? Polypropylene? DeIonized water? Everything? Ever?


----------



## rjbphd

Leafzfan said:


> And how the f*ck do we get off folding rulers? I digress


You started it.. I asked a question and you went off..


----------



## gear junkie

KoleckeINC said:


> My helper can't subtract in his heads, so it's good to line up two folding tape measures facing opposite directions and read the difference.


Never heard of this tip. Can you go into more detail?


----------



## gear junkie

plbgbiz said:


> Does a tape accurately calculate a 45deg offset for you on CI pipe, when getting it close and shaving it off or bending to fit is not an option?


Does a folding ruler do this? If so, how? Please someone tell me if I'm missing out on something here


----------



## rjbphd

gear junkie said:


> Does a folding ruler do this? If so, how? Please someone tell me if I'm missing out on something here


There's a long thread explained by Old School..( anyone here remember him) showing how's its done.. I learned by an old timer ( my late dad) and then learned more from the journeyman book..


----------



## Plumbbum0203

I use mine as a back scratcher


----------



## Rando

plbgbiz said:


> Does a tape accurately calculate a 45deg offset for you on CI pipe, when getting it close and shaving it off or bending to fit is not an option?


Depends on the tape. Math will do it every time though.:laughing:


----------



## FL pipe dope

Measure? I cut it twice and its STILL too short,


----------



## 504Plumber

Leafzfan said:


> I don't understand what you mean by "What is the use in a 25' or 30' tape when you're roughing in a shower valve or a lav or toilet? Odds are, you're not getting 20' of copper through a wall. Most likely going to be 3-4' sections at best, am I wrong?" My measuring tape starts at 1/16th of an inch and goes to 25'. My whole point is one has become obsolete and why people make a fuss over such a useless tool (if it's considered a tool)


Instead of asking my same question, why don't you think about it. Using a ruler is just my way of measuring short runs of pipe, I'm not getting 20ft of pipe horizontally through a wall so why use a tape that pisses me off when it flops over when I can just unfold a ruler? To each his own, I really don't give a flying **** what you use to measure, I just threw my .02 in.


----------



## KoleckeINC

gear junkie said:


> Does a folding ruler do this? If so, how? Please someone tell me if I'm missing out on something here


 The plumbers folding rule does the 45 offset math for you on the backside. Just point any two tape measures side by side in opposite directions and you can easily add/subtract measurements!


----------



## goob

rulers are 12 inches long, it is called a folding rule


----------



## wharfrat

Im sold. asking for one for Christmas.


----------



## plbgbiz

Leafzfan said:


> If "he" is me I'm a do it all plumber, I do every aspect of the trade.


Pipe bursting? CIPP? Electrofusion water and waste water? Pyrex? Certified for propane? Hydrojetting? Excavator operator? HDD water and sewer installs on grade? Septic installs?


----------



## rjbphd

plbgbiz said:


> Pipe bursting? CIPP? Electrofusion water and waste water? Pyrex? Certified for propane? Hydrojetting? Excavator operator? HDD water and sewer installs on grade? Septic installs?


Hydronic heating??


----------



## plbgbiz

Service, new construction, high rise, tract houses, custom homes, hospitals, back flow certified, plumbing business operator, nuclear facilities, schools, drain cabling, chillers, water treatment, waste water treatment, lift stations, lagoons, Organized, Dis-Organized?


----------



## SewerRatz

Have a look at this post from last year. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/when-6-rule-king-23426/#post366800

And check out this rule, you measure the spread flip the rule over and you have the run.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL

leafzfan said:


> i don't understand what you mean by "what is the use in a 25' or 30' tape when you're roughing in a shower valve or a lav or toilet? Odds are, you're not getting 20' of copper through a wall. Most likely going to be 3-4' sections at best, am i wrong?" my measuring tape starts at 1/16th of an inch and goes to 25'. My whole point is one has become obsolete and why people make a fuss over such a useless tool (if it's considered a tool)


*measure a 60 or 45 degree angle if your laying out something with your tape ! 

I love tag search ... Go there type folding rule in the search box hit search*


----------



## Flyout95

Do that with a tape...


----------



## sparky

Flyout95 said:


> Packed a lead joint?


I have worked in the commercial/industrial side of plumbing and piping for 20yrs now,been around a lot of different plumbers and pipe fitters,union and non Union and the only time I ever seen anyone use a folding rule was one older pipe fitter!!!that was it,I think it has a lot to do with what area of the country you are from,if plumbers/pipe fitters from say Chicago have worked with the folding rule then they will have shown their sons and helpers how to use one,IMO.a lot of the tradesmen that used say a folding rule Are either retired or dead and gone


----------



## rjbphd

sparky said:


> I have worked in the commercial/industrial side of plumbing and piping for 20yrs now,been around a lot of different plumbers and pipe fitters,union and non Union and the only time I ever seen anyone use a folding rule was one older pipe fitter!!!that was it,I think it has a lot to do with what area of the country you are from,if plumbers/pipe fitters from say Chicago have worked with the folding rule then they will have shown their sons and helpers how to use one,IMO.a lot of the tradesmen that used say a folding rule Are either retired or dead and gone


I'm not retired, or dead or gone....


----------



## Gargalaxy

Flyout95 said:


> Do that with a tape...


With a tape? No way, no even with Viagra :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## sparky

rjbphd said:


> I'm not retired, or dead or gone....


But for the most part tradesmen do not use the folding rule,some may like yourself installing a moentrol faucet:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Plumbus

For those who are interested, the web is full of info on folding rulers*.
*Here are a few samples.
*
"8′ Folding Rule.* Alright, I hear some of you groaning. Well, as with many things in my life, there’s a story. When I was in building construction I worked for an ex-military set-in-his-ways carpenter. He was an amazing craftsman with distinct ideas about how to get accurate measurements. It boiled down to tape measures for outside measurements and stick rules for inside measurements. Under threat of a size 11 boot in an uncomfortable location I learned to do things Jim’s way, and found out he was right. I always have a folding rule in the back pocket of my jeans. (OK, not when I’m out with my wife, but you know what I mean.) Like Jim said, I use the folding rule whenever I need an inside measurement. It’s all I use at the table saw, router table any place I’m setting a fence or stop. I like that it’s rigid and, when opened, I can project the ruler out pretty far. A trick I’ve often used when measuring on site is opening the first section or two, then opening the rest so it’s perpendicular to the first sections, like a big L. I can stand on the floor and hold the ‘smart end’ of the ruler up over my head to take measurements."


http://www.foldingruler.com/hintstips.htm

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqmDqBXQfvI

http://howstuffcompares.com/doc/t/tape-measure-vs-folding-rule.htm

http://lumberjocks.com/GnarlyErik/blog/33341


----------



## Leafzfan

Flyout95 said:


> Do that with a tape...



I do it all the time and I'll do that tomorrow with my tape and a pic you're up 5' across 2'. Than I'll let my tape go and let it wind back in while you fold your ruler up foot by foot


----------



## Rando

Flyout95 said:


> Do that with a tape...


I do that all the time with a tape. :laughing:


----------



## Flyout95

Leafzfan said:


> I do it all the time and I'll do that tomorrow with my tape and a pic you're up 5' across 2'. Than I'll let my tape go and let it wind back in while you fold your ruler up foot by foot


That's demonstrating a point... there are times when I'm on these coordinated jobs where threading my tape up and through 5 different trades, you ain't getting it up easy and holding it there while getting into a position to read it. This ensures you don't fight. Just nice and easy no fight. And it takes me about 3 seconds to casually fold a stick rule. 

But I guess when you're running slamming in ABS as pulling pex, they expect you to run. We don't run.

We casually and safely work, and provide quality work.


----------



## gear junkie

Flyout95 said:


> Do that with a tape...


Not trying to be a smart ass but just as I don't know how to use a folding ruler, maybe you don't know how to use a tape to measure things overhead.

Put the end of the tape on the floor and extend it up.....the tape measure will be a tall upside down "u". One hand holds both tapes and the other hand holds the reel. I can measure 15'+ up in the air easy.


----------



## Flyout95

gear junkie said:


> Not trying to be a smart ass but just as I don't know how to use a folding ruler, maybe you don't know how to use a tape to measure things overhead.
> 
> Put the end of the tape on the floor and extend it up.....the tape measure will be a tall upside down "u". One hand holds both tapes and the other hand holds the reel. I can measure 15'+ up in the air easy.


I'm not measuring bottom of pipe, I'm measuring of the wall... And I'm aware how to measure to the floor. 

I use a tape measure 90% of the time. However a stick rule has it's uses... 

But done guys on this site know everything. I forget that at times.


----------



## gear junkie

Flyout95 said:


> I'm not measuring bottom of pipe, I'm measuring of the wall... And I'm aware how to measure to the floor.
> 
> I use a tape measure 90% of the time. However a stick rule has it's uses...
> 
> But done guys on this site know everything. I forget that at times.


Oh didn't see that. good point! Aw hell, buying a folding ruler.


----------



## Leafzfan

Ahhhhh but some don't need to run to be fast my brother, it's all about remembering measurements 😜


----------



## Leafzfan

sparky said:


> But for the most part tradesmen do not use the folding rule,some may like yourself installing a moentrol faucet:laughing::laughing::laughing:



They need a folding ruler to instal a moentrol? Wonder how long it takes them to decide which tool they'll use for the task at hand, ruler or tape measure.... What's the deciding factor for you guys?


----------



## Canzio

What a stupid tool. By the time u take that folding ruler out and unfold it. I have already measured and cut the pipe


----------



## plbgbiz

I still remember the day when I realized, that while my mentors have taught me everything I know, they clearly only taught me a fraction of what they knew.


----------



## Canzio

And it seems like u still have lots to learn. First lesson learn how to use a measuring tape


----------



## Gargalaxy

Canzio said:


> And it seems like u still have lots to learn. First lesson learn how to use a measuring tape


Beside pex, do you know at least a bit about respect? Sounds like you still need to learn a lot, probably how to use a measuring tape too.


----------



## Flyout95

Canzio said:


> And it seems like u still have lots to learn. First lesson learn how to use a measuring tape




Ha! As said to one of the most knowledgeable members here. You do know Biz built the aquaducts in Rome... right?


----------



## rjbphd

Leafzfan said:


> I do it all the time and I'll do that tomorrow with my tape and a pic you're up 5' across 2'. Than I'll let my tape go and let it wind back in while you fold your ruler up foot by foot


Those folder are not even a foot long, mr wet behind the ear


----------



## Canzio

Ya I'm sure he did. And I'm the president of the United States


----------



## Flyout95

Canzio said:


> Ya I'm sure he did. And I'm the president of the United States


About as smart as a politician.


----------



## Flyout95

Gargalaxy said:


> Beside pex, do you know at least a bit about respect? Sounds like you still need to learn a lot, probably how to use a measuring tape too.


These guys are probably members of my generation. It pains me to say it... But I think my generation is the worst thing to happen to the planet.


----------



## Canzio

U should be in pain since ur the one who always talks about weird and disturbing things


----------



## rjbphd

Canzio said:


> U should be in pain since ur the one who always talks about weird and disturbing things


 Its the other way around.. u are new here acting all gung ho.. we had a few like u already left this site..


----------



## Canzio

I don't blame them. Guys like you scared them off.


----------



## Flyout95

Canzio said:


> U should be in pain since ur the one who always talks about weird and disturbing things


Yeah man, I have a warped sense of humor, but I'm always respectful of members who show respect to me, and I despise close minded know it all's.


----------



## rjbphd

Canzio said:


> I don't blame them. Guys like you scared them off.


We didn't scare them off.. they left with tail between the legs..


----------



## Leafzfan

rjbphd said:


> Those folder are not even a foot long, mr wet behind the ear



Remember Miss wet behind the a$$ I have never seen your folding ruler nor heard of those prehistoric rulers, his ruler looks longer than a foot, the only foot long ruler I've seen was in grade school.


----------



## Canzio

They probably realized that u guys don't know what ur doing or talking about so they figured it was a waste of time. That guy named leafzfan asked a question and it curious about stuff and he gets stupid answers and useless information about a folding ruler


----------



## Leafzfan

Canzio said:


> They probably realized that u guys don't know what ur doing or talking about so they figured it was a waste of time. That guy named leafzfan asked a question and it curious about stuff and he gets stupid answers and useless information about a folding ruler



'Tis true! Well stated brother


----------



## Leafzfan

It's like when I first came on this site I had pleasant "welcomes" and thought what a nice group... Than some yahoo throws out "tape or folding ruler" and I'm like wtf. Guess there's one weirdo in every bunch.... Than this other moron says he started plumbing because he likes caulk and black pipe... And I'm thinking is this plumbing or some sicko perv site


----------



## Flyout95

Canzio said:


> They probably realized that u guys don't know what ur doing or talking about so they figured it was a waste of time. That guy named leafzfan asked a question and it curious about stuff and he gets stupid answers and useless information about a folding ruler


These members have a wealth of knowledge, however they do enjoy hazing. 

The issues began when leaf told us we were wrong and dumb for using a tool we have a use for. I use a tape measure 90% of the time or more, but I have use for my stick rule. He thinks I'm dumb for that, and that he's a better plumber because he uses a tape measure. He's stated he's done EVERY aspect of plumbing, which any good plumber knows, you've never done everything.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing

Leafzfan said:


> It's like when I first came on this site I had pleasant "welcomes" and thought what a nice group... Than some yahoo throws out "tape or folding ruler" and I'm like wtf. Guess there's one weirdo in every bunch.... Than this other moron says he started plumbing because he likes caulk and black pipe... And I'm thinking is this plumbing or some sicko perv site


you are the one that shot your mouth off on this thread. they were having a nice conversation about their tools and YOU compared it to a stick. its not a "how to be a loudmouth jerk" thread but maybe you should start one:whistling2:


----------



## Canzio

But u have to see his point. There is no use for a folding ruler then you have a measuring tape that does the exact same thing much faster. It's not a practical tool. It's a waste of money and time.


----------



## Leafzfan

Flyout95 said:


> These members have a wealth of knowledge, however they do enjoy hazing.
> 
> The issues began when leaf told us we were wrong and dumb for using a tool we have a use for. I use a tape measure 90% of the time or more, but I have use for my stick rule. He thinks I'm dumb for that, and that he's a better plumber because he uses a tape measure. He's stated he's done EVERY aspect of plumbing, which any good plumber knows, you've never done everything.



For starters I have done every aspect of plumbing, meaning high rise, commercial, industrial and residential. I called no one "dumb" I wouldn't say such a thing, quote me if I have. We are brothers from different mothers and you need to respect people who thing folding rulers are a waste and make plumbers look like the can't read a measuring tape


----------



## rjbphd

Canzio said:


> But u have to see his point. There is no use for a folding ruler then you have a measuring tape that does the exact same thing much faster. It's not a practical tool. It's a waste of money and time.[/QUOTE
> Only a fool like you would say that..


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing

Canzio said:


> But u have to see his point. There is no use for a folding ruler then you have a measuring tape that does the exact same thing much faster. It's not a practical tool. It's a waste of money and time.


are you and him the same person? what does it matter to you who's wasting money and time? its not yours


----------



## Canzio

Leafzfan said:


> It's like when I first came on this site I had pleasant "welcomes" and thought what a nice group... Than some yahoo throws out "tape or folding ruler" and I'm like wtf. Guess there's one weirdo in every bunch.... Than this other moron says he started plumbing because he likes caulk and black pipe... And I'm thinking is this plumbing or some sicko perv site



Ya my first day and on my intro page I get some guy saying he loves cock and black pipe cause that's normal right? Maybe he has that folding ruler in the wrong hole of his pants


----------



## rjbphd

Leafzfan said:


> For starters I have done every aspect of plumbing, meaning high rise, commercial, industrial and residential. I called no one "dumb" I wouldn't say such a thing, quote me if I have. We are brothers from different mothers and you need to respect people who thing folding rulers are a waste and make plumbers look like the can't read a measuring tape


Only another fool like you would say that..


----------



## Canzio

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> are you and him the same person? what does it matter to you who's wasting money and time? its not yours



I guess you guys have never heard about production no wonder your country is so far in a hole


----------



## Leafzfan

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> are you and him the same person? what does it matter to you who's wasting money and time? its not yours



Is this not a forum open for discussion? Are thoughts not welcomed here? Do we not all bleed blood from our knuckles having smacked them from a pipe wrench giving out? We can differ in opinions but are we not allowed to voice them?


----------



## Canzio

rjbphd said:


> Only another fool like you would say that..



Is this and the bull**** about a folding ruler all you know


----------



## Flyout95

Leafzfan said:


> For starters I have done every aspect of plumbing, meaning high rise, commercial, industrial and residential. I called no one "dumb" I wouldn't say such a thing, quote me if I have. We are brothers from different mothers and you need to respect people who thing folding rulers are a waste and make plumbers look like the can't read a measuring tape




A stick rule is read the same way as a measuring tape. 

Except it's ridged, isn't affected by water or sand, and it's able to tell you 45 sets. Don't be so closed minded when it comes to different devices. I mostly use mine when I'm snapping cast iron risers for C/o and FD bodies. I can set a rotating laser, figure my math, and easily see the laser while I mark the base of the ruler. With a tape it is difficult to mark the bottom and read the top. 

It has it's place in my tool bag.


----------



## dhal22

Unbelievable. I am happy to welcome newcomers here but I'm a bit surprised to see the younger guys dissing the older guys. 
In my almost 30 years in the plumbing business (17 owning my own business) the 'know it alls' are the ones that struggle the most. So much information offered free of charge yet the slightest suggestion and the sensitive plumber flies off the handle and refuses the help. 

Yes, the difference between a stick rule and a tape measure are minimal but not listening to even the slightest suggestion on where a stick rule is superior is stupid. Go on with your self taught expertise, you don't need us. Congratulate yourself on the accomplishment of knowing everything about plumbing and disappear please. Us with 20,30 and 40 years of experience don't need your clutter here when we try to learn something new.


----------



## 504Plumber

Canzio said:


> But u have to see his point. There is no use for a folding ruler then you have a measuring tape that does the exact same thing much faster. It's not a practical tool. It's a waste of money and time.


A folding ruler got me over half the measurements I needed for these two houses. I can pretty much guarantee these jobs look a hundred times better than any slam together jobs that are done by people who don't understand.


----------



## Canzio

I could do that work without a measuring tape


----------



## Flyout95

Canzio said:


> I could do that work without a measuring tape


You're the best. I'm happy you don't work by me, you'd always make me look bad.


----------



## Plumbus

Veteran members, you are better than a 13 page pissing contest. You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink. And Flyout, comments on the failings of the younger generation have been in style since the dawn of civilization.


----------



## Leafzfan

504Plumber said:


> A folding ruler got me over half the measurements I needed for these two houses. I can pretty much guarantee these jobs look a hundred times better than any slam together jobs that are done by people who don't understand.



You did that job with a folding ruler? What did it take you three days?


----------



## Flyout95

Leafzfan said:


> You did that job with a folding ruler? What did it take you three days?



I officially consider you ignorant.


----------



## Flyout95

Canzio said:


> Ya my first day and on my intro page I get some guy saying he loves cock and black pipe cause that's normal right? Maybe he has that folding ruler in the wrong hole of his pants


Cast iron and hose bibs...


----------



## 504Plumber

Leafzfan said:


> You did that job with a folding ruler? What did it take you three days?


Four if you count the breaks I had to take. Bet you're world star. Post up some of your work, bet it looks like my 4 year old pissed in a toilet.


----------



## Leafzfan

dhal22 said:


> Unbelievable. I am happy to welcome newcomers here but I'm a bit surprised to see the younger guys dissing the older guys.
> In my almost 30 years in the plumbing business (17 owning my own business) the 'know it alls' are the ones that struggle the most. So much information offered free of charge yet the slightest suggestion and the sensitive plumber flies off the handle and refuses the help.
> 
> Yes, the difference between a stick rule and a tape measure are minimal but not listening to even the slightest suggestion on where a stick rule is superior is stupid. Go on with your self taught expertise, you don't need us. Congratulate yourself on the accomplishment of knowing everything about plumbing and disappear please. Us with 20,30 and 40 years of experience don't need your clutter here when we try to learn something new.



You sir are a hypocrite, how can you state that your suggestions of where a stick ruler is superior is not heard when the suggestions of why it is not superior is not heard by you. Shall we all hail the mighty stick ruler because you say it is superior? People at one time rubbed two sticks together to make a fire, do people do this today when they have a choice of using a match or lighter? Chances are they don't. All I see are people making valuable points as to why a folding ruler has no use in today's world. Unless a person does not know how to read a measuring tape or doesn't know how to make a 45 degree offset. Look I know you can't teach an old dogs new tricks, but we are here to help you, show you the advances we have made in this great trade we call plumbing. I'm sure you'd rather use cutters than a hacksaw. People of your opinion probably don't use or know what a smart phone is either. 
Do not condemn people who disagree with you but embrace their youth and acknowledge changes have come to make life easier for the almighty plumber.
Peace to all my brothers


----------



## Flyout95

Leafzfan said:


> You sir are a hypocrite, how can you state that your suggestions of where a stick ruler is superior is not heard when the suggestions of why it is not superior is not heard by you. Shall we all hail the mighty stick ruler because you say it is superior? People at one time rubbed two sticks together to make a fire, do people do this today when they have a choice of using a match or lighter? Chances are they don't. All I see are people making valuable points as to why a folding ruler has no use in today's world. Unless a person does not know how to read a measuring tape or doesn't know how to make a 45 degree offset. Look I know you can't treat old dogs new tricks, but we are here to help you, show you the advances we have made in this great trade we call plumbing. I'm sure you'd rather use cutters than a hacksaw. People of your opinion probably don't use or know what a smart phone is either.
> Do not condemn people who disagree with you but embrace their youth and acknowledge changes have come to make life easier for the almighty plumber.
> Peace to all my brothers


You read a stick rule the same as a tape measure... 

You do realize that, right?


----------



## Canzio

Flyout95 said:


> You're the best. I'm happy you don't work by me, you'd always make me look bad.



Thanks man appreciate it. I'm happy I don't work beside you either cause I don't wanna start working backwards


----------



## Leafzfan

Flyout95 said:


> You read a stick rule the same as a tape measure...
> 
> You do realize that, right?


That was my point my brother


----------



## Canzio

U finally see where we are coming from. That the use of a stick ruler is stupid lol


----------



## Flyout95

Canzio said:


> Thanks man appreciate it. I'm happy I don't work beside you either cause I don't wanna start working backwards


Ha.


----------



## Flyout95

Leafzfan said:


> That was my point my brother


I'm not your brother.


----------



## Leafzfan

You're not a union member?


----------



## justme

Leafzfan said:


> You sir are a hypocrite, how can you state that your suggestions of where a stick ruler is superior is not heard when the suggestions of why it is not superior is not heard by you. Shall we all hail the mighty stick ruler because you say it is superior? People at one time rubbed two sticks together to make a fire, do people do this today when they have a choice of using a match or lighter? Chances are they don't. All I see are people making valuable points as to why a folding ruler has no use in today's world. Unless a person does not know how to read a measuring tape or doesn't know how to make a 45 degree offset. Look I know you can't treat old dogs new tricks, but we are here to help you, show you the advances we have made in this great trade we call plumbing. I'm sure you'd rather use cutters than a hacksaw. People of your opinion probably don't use or know what a smart phone is either.
> Do not condemn people who disagree with you but embrace their youth and acknowledge changes have come to make life easier for the almighty plumber.
> Peace to all my brothers


What I see is a young big mouth running off at the head, anyone of these guys in this thread have forgotten more about plumbing than you know. My take on the folding ruler is that for those that know how to use it properly it is a great tool to have. I personally use a tape measure but I have watched old timers do some pretty interesting stuff with a folding ruler. As for experience there's guys in this thread that you are worthy of working beside. I thought I was an *******.:laughing:


----------



## Canzio

Flyout95 said:


> I'm not your brother.



We are all brothers. Plumbing brotherhood


----------



## Leafzfan

justme said:


> What I see is a young big mouth running off at the head, anyone of these guys in this thread have forgotten more about plumbing than you know. My take on the folding ruler is that for those that know how to use it properly it is a great tool to have. I personally use a tape measure but I have watched old timers do some pretty interesting stuff with a folding ruler. As for experience there's guys in this thread that you are worthy of working beside. I thought I was an *******.:laughing:



I don't know what you're saying here but when you type don't hold the folding ruler, put it down


----------



## justme

Leafzfan said:


> I don't know what you're saying here but when you type don't hold the folding ruler, put it down


Of course you don't ,you're a leafs fan.


----------



## Leafzfan

You wrote and I quote "anyone of these guys in this thread have forgotten more about plumbing than you know." What's that suppose to mean and how do you possibly know how much I know?


----------



## Leafzfan

I know plumbers have a crack but now they're on crack? Wtf


----------



## plbgbiz

Canzio said:


> Ya my first day and on my intro page I get some guy saying he loves cock and black pipe cause that's normal right? Maybe he has that folding ruler in the wrong hole of his pants





Flyout95 said:


> Cast iron and hose bibs...


And herein lies the proof that we don't know what we don't know. Canzio might go postal if someone mentioned the nickname for armaflex insulation. :brows:

Canzio & Leaf...lighten up fellas.

Fellow veterans of the Pz...lighten up fellas.


Some don't buy into the benefits of a folding ruler over a tape in some instances? Fine. It truly would be stupid for you to try. But to assert others are unproductive or that the tool itself is stupid, just because they can do it and you can't, would be just as misguided. Geez, all this over a little joking around.

Imagine the fun when we have the chance to debate something that matters. 😂


----------



## Leafzfan

504Plumber said:


> Four if you count the breaks I had to take. Bet you're world star. Post up some of your work, bet it looks like my 4 year old pissed in a toilet.



Four fricken days???? How did you or your boss make money???
I'm sorry guys but this is not the way to run a business.


----------



## Leafzfan

Just curious though.... Are there any women who use folding rulers here? I can see how they would make use of it. 
Just sayin


----------



## Leafzfan

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> you are the one that shot your mouth off on this thread. they were having a nice conversation about their tools and YOU compared it to a stick. its not a "how to be a loudmouth jerk" thread but maybe you should start one:whistling2:



A stick is made of wood, a ruler is made of wood, a ruler has marks for measuring length, you can put notches on a stick to measure length.... See my point, how are the two so different??? It's moronic statements like yours that makes me wonder.


----------



## Leafzfan

plbgbiz said:


> And herein lies the proof that we don't know what we don't know. Canzio might go postal if someone mentioned the nickname for armaflex insulation. :brows:
> 
> Canzio & Leaf...lighten up fellas.
> 
> Fellow veterans of the Pz...lighten up fellas.
> 
> 
> Some don't buy into the benefits of a folding ruler over a tape in some instances? Fine. It truly would be stupid for you to try. But to assert others are unproductive or that the tool itself is stupid, just because they can do it and you can't, would be just as misguided. Geez, all this over a little joking around.
> 
> Imagine the fun when we have the chance to debate something that matters. 😂
> View attachment 33965



I'll take one of those


----------



## Leafzfan

504Plumber said:


> Sarcasm is not your forte is it? In all honesty it probably took a few hours for that wall of plumbing and about 2.5 for that water heater with putting the wall up to hang it minus running the gas.... For ****s sake, it's not always about speed. Try to make something look good for once instead of rushing and drilling holes for pex like your a damn electrician.



Hey if you say it took you four days to do it why would I believe otherwise, I don't know you from a folding ruler, how would I know if you're sarcastic? 
Yes I am built for speed, but on the same token I make my work look good. I take pride in my work and I am fast (not running wise) because of the little tricks I have picked up over the years. I have done high rise, commercial and industrial as well as low rise residential which I do now and I can honestly say I enjoy the houses the most. I create the system, I dictate what I will stack vent, what I will wet vent, what route the system will take. I form the puzzle of pipes in a new home to my design. 
In commercial, industrial and high rise it's all there on paper, just do what the instructions on the blueprint tells you to do, size it as the drawing shows, put that valve where it's drawn on the blueprint. 
I have this discussion all the time, it's harder to go from high rise, commercial and industrial to residential than it is the other way around. When I did the commercial, industrial and high rise I eventually became bored, I was just following a diagram and the pace was lagged, with residential I create the drawing and form the puzzle


----------



## rjbphd

Canzio said:


> We are all brothers. Plumbing brotherhood


Not in my hood...


----------



## rjbphd

Leafzfan said:


> You wrote and I quote "anyone of these guys in this thread have forgotten more about plumbing than you know." What's that suppose to mean and how do you possibly know how much I know?


What a fookin dumb azz quote..


----------



## gear junkie

rjbphd said:


> I know ... but I want the one with the brass ruler AND the brass fold out hook.... those are the one are hard to find..


Well http://www.amazon.com/Lufkin-HX46N-...&qid=1418241647&sr=8-5&keywords=folding+ruler just bought one.


----------



## gear junkie

Plumbus said:


> For those who are interested, the web is full of info on folding rulers*.
> *Here are a few samples.
> *
> "8′ Folding Rule.* Alright, I hear some of you groaning. Well, as with many things in my life, there’s a story. When I was in building construction I worked for an ex-military set-in-his-ways carpenter. He was an amazing craftsman with distinct ideas about how to get accurate measurements. It boiled down to tape measures for outside measurements and stick rules for inside measurements. Under threat of a size 11 boot in an uncomfortable location I learned to do things Jim’s way, and found out he was right. I always have a folding rule in the back pocket of my jeans. (OK, not when I’m out with my wife, but you know what I mean.) Like Jim said, I use the folding rule whenever I need an inside measurement. It’s all I use at the table saw, router table any place I’m setting a fence or stop. I like that it’s rigid and, when opened, I can project the ruler out pretty far. A trick I’ve often used when measuring on site is opening the first section or two, then opening the rest so it’s perpendicular to the first sections, like a big L. I can stand on the floor and hold the ‘smart end’ of the ruler up over my head to take measurements."
> 
> 
> http://www.foldingruler.com/hintstips.htm
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqmDqBXQfvI
> 
> http://howstuffcompares.com/doc/t/tape-measure-vs-folding-rule.htm
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/GnarlyErik/blog/33341


Thanks, learning alot here!


----------



## Canzio

That looks like a good back scratcher


----------



## Plumbus

gear junkie said:


> Thanks, learning alot here!


Enough to where you might buy one?


----------



## gear junkie

Already did. Scroll up to previous post.


----------



## Plumbducky

Here is one of mine.


----------



## Plumbus

gear junkie said:


> Well http://www.amazon.com/Lufkin-HX46N-...&qid=1418241647&sr=8-5&keywords=folding+ruler just bought one.


Good on ya!
Please report back with your conclusions once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Plumbducky

I have had it for a few years. I know I don't use it to its full potential.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL

Plumbducky said:


> Here is one of mine.
> 
> 
> *On a 6' rule without a slide -- I can cut 6" from the rule, it will still work and will still measure a full 72"
> 
> Hint when the rule is folded one end has 12 blades
> 
> DO THE MATH ???*


----------



## Nealfromjpt

Leafzfan said:


> Hey if you say it took you four days to do it why would I believe otherwise, I don't know you from a folding ruler, how would I know if you're sarcastic?
> Yes I am built for speed, but on the same token I make my work look good. I take pride in my work and I am fast (not running wise) because of the little tricks I have picked up over the years. I have done high rise, commercial and industrial as well as low rise residential which I do now and I can honestly say I enjoy the houses the most. I create the system, I dictate what I will stack vent, what I will wet vent, what route the system will take. I form the puzzle of pipes in a new home to my design.
> In commercial, industrial and high rise it's all there on paper, just do what the instructions on the blueprint tells you to do, size it as the drawing shows, put that valve where it's drawn on the blueprint.
> I have this discussion all the time, it's harder to go from high rise, commercial and industrial to residential than it is the other way around. When I did the commercial, industrial and high rise I eventually became bored, I was just following a diagram and the pace was lagged, with residential I create the drawing and form the puzzle




please post some pictures of your work ....

i have read this post from start to finish and it is all crap , 

just because someone does it different than you doesnt make it slow,wrong or stupid.

i am sure we all plumb things in a different manor , however we all probably reach the same end result


----------



## rjbphd

gear junkie said:


> Well http://www.amazon.com/Lufkin-HX46N-Wood-Rule-Hook/dp/B00002N7QN/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1418241647&sr=8-5&keywords=folding+ruler just bought one.


Yeap!! That's the one....!! Pretty soon u'll want another one..


----------



## Plumbducky

What is the book used for?


----------



## Plumbducky

Hook


----------



## rjbphd

Plumbducky said:


> What is the book used for?


Books are uses for leveling the boiler.. hook are used for getting a true inside lenght of anything needed.. useful for service/repair plumbers..


----------



## Nealfromjpt

dang now i want one......just to fool around with


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing

this thread brings back memories of my time as a sheet metal apprentice. that ended in february of 1998 when i switched to plumbing. i used a folding ruler because i was told that i had to. i learned how to use it and got used to it. when i switched to plumbing, the new shop didnt use it and neither did i.


----------



## KoleckeINC

I heard when you join the 130 you get a free pair of overalls and a folding ruler your first day.
Hey fly out how many overalls do you own?


----------



## Flyout95

KoleckeINC said:


> I heard when you join the 130 you get a free pair of overalls and a folding ruler your first day.
> Hey fly out how many overalls do you own?


One insulated one not.


----------



## bdaltonph




----------



## MTDUNN

My mentor taught me how to use one. He always had his in his back pocket. We had several plumbers working on a hotel job back in the mid 80's. There was a debate much like this one between him and a young punk. I remember this well. My mentor challenged him that whoever can cut a 12" piece of 3" pipe faster would owe the other a six pack. He even spotted the young punk on material used. My mentor would cut CI and young punk PVC. 

My mentor won. How? The PVC had to be cut twice because my mentor knew this young punk dropped his tape measure a lot and it caused the end to bend and every measurement would be off by 1/8".

It was one of many learning experiences I'll never forget. The young punk bought the beer and they both shared after work that day. It was the best tasting beer I ever had.


----------



## plbgbiz

MTDUNN said:


> My mentor taught me how to use one. He always had his in his back pocket. We had several plumbers working on a hotel job back in the mid 80's. There was a debate much like this one between him and a young punk. I remember this well. My mentor challenged him that whoever can cut a 12" piece of 3" pipe faster would owe the other a six pack. He even spotted the young punk on material used. My mentor would cut CI and young punk PVC.
> 
> My mentor won. How? The PVC had to be cut twice because my mentor knew this young punk dropped his tape measure a lot and it caused the end to bend and every measurement would be off by 1/8".
> 
> It was one of many learning experiences I'll never forget. The young punk bought the beer and they both shared after work that day. It was the best tasting beer I ever had.


But did the rookie go get himself a folding ruler?


----------



## MTDUNN

plbgbiz said:


> But did the rookie go get himself a folding ruler?


Yes I did


----------



## plbgbiz

MTDUNN said:


> Yes I did


:clap::clap:

:lol::lol:


----------



## dhal22

MTDUNN said:


> My mentor taught me how to use one. He always had his in his back pocket. We had several plumbers working on a hotel job back in the mid 80's. There was a debate much like this one between him and a young punk. I remember this well. My mentor challenged him that whoever can cut a 12" piece of 3" pipe faster would owe the other a six pack. He even spotted the young punk on material used. My mentor would cut CI and young punk PVC.
> 
> My mentor won. How? The PVC had to be cut twice because my mentor knew this young punk dropped his tape measure a lot and it caused the end to bend and every measurement would be off by 1/8".
> 
> It was one of many learning experiences I'll never forget. The young punk bought the beer and they both shared after work that day. It was the best tasting beer I ever had.


Great story and well written. Thanks


----------

